# Chi l'ha visto: Denise Pipitone è in Russia?



## fabri47 (30 Marzo 2021)

Un possibile scoop da parte del programma di Rai 3 "*Chi l'ha visto?*" condotto da Federica Sciarelli. Una telespettatrice ha segnalato che in *Russia*, a Mosca, una *donna è andata in tv dicendo di essere stata rapita*, che non sa chi sia la sua mamma e che è alla sua ricerca. La donna *ha la stessa età di Denise Pipitone *ed è stata trovata da bambina in un campo nel 2005.

La spettatrice che ha denunciato questa cosa, ha fatto notare la *somiglianza tra questa donna e Piera Maggio*, la mamma di Denise Pipitone, che dal lontano 2004 è alla disperata ricerca di sua figlia, scomparsa nel nulla a Mazara del Vallo, in Sicilia, alla sola età di 4 anni. Da lì in poi, non sono mancate segnalazioni su possibili ritrovamenti della bimba, poi rivelatesi farlocche.

*Mercoledì 31 marzo*, dunque, andrà in onda *in prima serata su Rai 3* la consueta *puntata di Chi l'ha visto dedicata a questa nuova esclusiva su Denise Pipitone *e, chissà, come è successo spesso nella storia del programma, che non possano esserci degli altri colpi di scena durante la diretta.

Sotto spoiler la foto che mette in luce le somiglianze tra Piera Maggio (a sinistra) e la donna russa (a destra):


Anticipazione (Spoiler)












*Aggiornamenti:

Le foto della donna russa da bambina e la foto di Denise (del tutto diverse).*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



















*L'avvocato di Piera Maggio a La Vita in Diretta: "Lunedì, a "Primo Canale", si saprà il gruppo sanguigno della ragazza russa". *

*L'avvocato di Piera Maggio si collegherà martedì alla trasmissione russa per ricostruire la vita della ragazza, facendole domande in diretta TV.
"Al momento non ci hanno lasciato la possibilità di un contatto diretto con la ragazza, potrà avvenire solo in diretta TV in concomitanza con i risultati del gruppo sanguigno. Le chiederò se ha ricordi dei rom che l'avrebbero rapita."
Se il gruppo sanguigno coinciderà, si procederà con il test DNA.

Per vedere Primo Canale su Sky, andate sul canale 577. 


*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2021)

Le foto della russa da bambina però sembrano non coincidere.
Mi sa di sciacallaggio della Sciarelli, vedremo.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Marzo 2021)

Le foto della donna russa da bambina:


----------



## fabri47 (30 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Le foto della donna russa da bambina:


Ma come si fa ad essere così sciacalli???  

Uno dei pregi dei social è proprio questo, si smascherano subito queste truffe.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa ad essere così sciacalli???



Tutto molto triste. Per fortuna la mamma non si sarà illusa e l'avranno informata subito su questa truffa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa ad essere così sciacalli???
> 
> Uno dei pregi dei social è proprio questo, si smascherano subito queste truffe.



La prima foto della bambina russa con i fiori in mano pare un fotomontaggio di quelli che faceva striscia la notizia negli anni '90


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un possibile scoop da parte del programma di Rai 3 "*Chi l'ha visto?*" condotto da Federica Sciarelli. Una telespettatrice ha segnalato che in *Russia*, a Mosca, una *donna è andata in tv dicendo di essere stata rapita*, che non sa chi sia la sua mamma e che è alla sua ricerca. La donna *ha la stessa età di Denise Pipitone *ed è stata trovata da bambina in un campo nel 2005.
> 
> La spettatrice che ha denunciato questa cosa, ha fatto notare la *somiglianza tra questa donna e Piera Maggio*, la mamma di Denise Pipitone, che dal lontano 2004 è alla disperata ricerca di sua figlia, scomparsa nel nulla a Mazara del Vallo, in Sicilia, alla sola età di 4 anni. Da lì in poi, non sono mancate segnalazioni su possibili ritrovamenti della bimba, poi rivelatesi farlocche.
> 
> ...



eccerto, perchè se fosse veramente lei non avrebbero già fatto tutti i controlli del caso e mandato la madre in russia nono.. che sciacallaggio


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Marzo 2021)

La cosa che più mi da fastidio di questi mister(denise, emanuela orlandi ecc) è che chi sa la verità non ha voluto rivelarla.. cosa costa mandare un biglietto anonimo e dire la verità?


----------



## __king george__ (30 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un possibile scoop da parte del programma di Rai 3 "*Chi l'ha visto?*" condotto da Federica Sciarelli. Una telespettatrice ha segnalato che in *Russia*, a Mosca, una *donna è andata in tv dicendo di essere stata rapita*, che non sa chi sia la sua mamma e che è alla sua ricerca. La donna *ha la stessa età di Denise Pipitone *ed è stata trovata da bambina in un campo nel 2005.
> 
> La spettatrice che ha denunciato questa cosa, ha fatto notare la *somiglianza tra questa donna e Piera Maggio*, la mamma di Denise Pipitone, che dal lontano 2004 è alla disperata ricerca di sua figlia, scomparsa nel nulla a Mazara del Vallo, in Sicilia, alla sola età di 4 anni. Da lì in poi, non sono mancate segnalazioni su possibili ritrovamenti della bimba, poi rivelatesi farlocche.
> 
> ...



a me sinceramente sembra la DeFilippi...


----------



## wildfrank (30 Marzo 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> La cosa che più mi da fastidio di questi mister(denise, emanuela orlandi ecc) è che chi sa la verità non ha voluto rivelarla.. cosa costa mandare un biglietto anonimo e dire la verità?



Esatto, è pura malvagità lasciare un genitore col dubbio se il proprio figlio sia vivo o morto. Che ******** quelli che hanno ideato questa triste vicenda.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Marzo 2021)

Tra l'altro questa è una sceneggiata tutta orchestrata qui in Italia e su cui la trasmissione di Rai 3 ci sta marciando vergognosamente. 

Sto leggendo delle fonti russe, che mi sono tradotto a modo mio e si parla anche di una madre che è ancora viva di questa donna, ma è tutta una cosa che è ferma alla Russia e non c'è nessun riferimento a Denise e a sua mamma. In Rai fermassero tutto, se sono ancora in tempo, per rispetto della mamma di Denise, per sua figlia e per rispetto verso l'intelligenza umana.


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Marzo 2021)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Esatto, è pura malvagità lasciare un genitore col dubbio se il proprio figlio sia vivo o morto. Che ******** quelli che hanno ideato questa triste vicenda.



ma non solo in questa vicenda.. pensa anche al caso emanuela orlandi.. cosa ci vuole a far recapitare al fratello una lettera anonima dove si spiega la verità?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2021)

*L'avvocato della madre: "Siamo in attesa del test del DNA e siamo speranzosi."*


----------



## wildfrank (30 Marzo 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> ma non solo in questa vicenda.. pensa anche al caso emanuela orlandi.. cosa ci vuole a far recapitare al fratello una lettera anonima dove si spiega la verità?



Certamente... altrimenti è un consumarsi dentro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'avvocato della madre: "Siamo in attesa del test del DNA e siamo speranzosi."*



Sarebbe davvero troppo bello per essere vero.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un possibile scoop da parte del programma di Rai 3 "*Chi l'ha visto?*" condotto da Federica Sciarelli. Una telespettatrice ha segnalato che in *Russia*, a Mosca, una *donna è andata in tv dicendo di essere stata rapita*, che non sa chi sia la sua mamma e che è alla sua ricerca. La donna *ha la stessa età di Denise Pipitone *ed è stata trovata da bambina in un campo nel 2005.
> 
> La spettatrice che ha denunciato questa cosa, ha fatto notare la *somiglianza tra questa donna e Piera Maggio*, la mamma di Denise Pipitone, che dal lontano 2004 è alla disperata ricerca di sua figlia, scomparsa nel nulla a Mazara del Vallo, in Sicilia, alla sola età di 4 anni. Da lì in poi, non sono mancate segnalazioni su possibili ritrovamenti della bimba, poi rivelatesi farlocche.
> 
> ...


Stasera, in onda la puntata di Chi l'ha visto su Rai 3.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Marzo 2021)

Iniziata la puntata!


----------



## fabri47 (31 Marzo 2021)

La bambina che trovò la guardia giurata a Milano mi sa che era proprio Denise, infatti la zingara la chiamava Danas. Poi lo stesso ha detto che aveva il segno sulla guancia destra, proprio come Denise.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Marzo 2021)

*Legale Piera Maggio a Chi l'ha visto: "Ci hanno invitato nella trasmissione del primo canale russo, visto che anche loro vogliono fare audience. Inoltre, la ragazza russa è disponibile per il test del DNA*".


----------



## fabri47 (31 Marzo 2021)

*Sciarelli: "Piera Maggio ha detto di essere cautamente speranzosa".*


----------



## pazzomania (31 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'avvocato della madre: "Siamo in attesa del test del DNA e siamo speranzosi."*



Scusate non ho seguito tutto, ma come ci è arrivata in Russia?


----------



## fabri47 (31 Marzo 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Scusate non ho seguito tutto, ma come ci è arrivata in Russia?


È partito tutto da una segnalazione di una telespettatrice a Chi l'ha visto, che ha detto di aver visto una trasmissione tv in Russia ed ha notato questa ragazza che cerca la mamma e che somiglia alla madre di Denise. C'è scritto tutto nel primo post.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Marzo 2021)

Come pensavo, sono partiti con la storia della ragazza russa ed ora stanno facendo un'intera puntata ripercorrendo tutta la storia della scomparsa di Denise, nella speranza che arrivi una telefonata in diretta che possa portare a qualche nuovo colpo di scena.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È partito tutto da una segnalazione di una telespettatrice a Chi l'ha visto, che ha detto di aver visto una trasmissione tv in Russia ed ha notato questa ragazza che cerca la mamma e che somiglia alla madre di Denise. C'è scritto tutto nel primo post.



No no certo, pensavo si avesse un idea di come ci sia arrivata.
Comunque c è dietro pure qui una storia di tradimenti e falsi padri.

A me ste bambine che spariscono nel nulla hanno fatto sempre strano.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Marzo 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No no certo, pensavo si avesse un idea di come ci sia arrivata.
> Comunque c è dietro pure qui una storia di tradimenti e falsi padri.
> 
> A me ste bambine che spariscono nel nulla hanno fatto sempre strano.


Si appoggiano ad ogni cosa. Certo, la somiglianza con la madre c'è e pure l'età è quella di Denise, ma ci sono le foto di questa ragazza da piccola e non ci somiglia proprio. Spero, ovviamente, di sbagliarmi e che io abbia detto un sacco di cavolate, sia chiaro.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Marzo 2021)

Già hanno cambiato argomento. Puntata sul nulla, come prevedibile, ma visto che la Rai è seguita molto da un pubblico che sa internet solo di nome, farà sicuramente il botto.


----------



## __king george__ (31 Marzo 2021)

beh ma tramite il test del dna non dovrebbero risolvere il mistero nel giro di poco?


----------



## sampapot (1 Aprile 2021)

per me è tutto uno stratagemma per fare audience....mi spiace per la mamma


----------



## fabri47 (1 Aprile 2021)

*Botto Chi l'ha visto, che conquista l'ascolto record di 3 milioni e mezzo di spettatori ed oltre il 15% di share superando in percentuale perfino la fiction di Canale 5. A vincere la serata, la partita Lituania-Italia (5.972.000 spettatori e 21.70% di share).*


----------



## Snake (2 Aprile 2021)

cioè ho capito bene? questa svelerà il gruppo sanguigno in diretta nella trasmissione russa? poco mediatica la cosa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No no certo, pensavo si avesse un idea di come ci sia arrivata.
> Comunque c è dietro pure qui una storia di tradimenti e falsi padri.
> 
> A me ste bambine che spariscono nel nulla hanno fatto sempre strano.



La russa sostiene di essere stata rapita da una zingara, ricorda di aver vissuto parte della sua infanzia in un campo rom russo, dove la facevano rubare. Poi è stata abbandonata e raccolta in un orfanotrofio.

Tutto sembra coincidere per età, racconti etc, avrebbe anche una piccola cicatrice come Denise. Ma bisogna capire se è tutta una messinscena di questi programmi russi (che ovviamente sono ben a conoscenza del caso italiano) per avere visibilità.
Trovare un'attrice simile alla madre di questi tempi è semplicissimo, nelle serie TV fanno casting eccezionali per le parentele dei vari personaggi.

Speriamo ovviamente sia vero, sarebbe una storia positiva miracolosa in questi anni molto bui. Ma fino all'ultimo siamo costretti a dubitare, ahimé.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2021)

*L'avvocato di Piera Maggio a La Vita in Diretta: "Lunedì, a "Primo Canale", si saprà il gruppo sanguigno della ragazza russa".*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> cioè ho capito bene? questa svelerà il gruppo sanguigno in diretta nella trasmissione russa? poco mediatica la cosa


Si, ho sentito anch'io poco fa. Che triste "spettacolo"! Pure in Russia non scherzano a fare tv sciacallaggio. Speriamo che, almeno, ci sia un lieto fine e che non sia stata solo un sceneggiata da cui ha beneficiato solo la Sciarelli con il botto di mercoledì sera.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *L'avvocato di Piera Maggio a La Vita in Diretta: "Lunedì, a "Primo Canale" si saprà il gruppo sanguigno della ragazza russa".*


.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un possibile scoop da parte del programma di Rai 3 "*Chi l'ha visto?*" condotto da Federica Sciarelli. Una telespettatrice ha segnalato che in *Russia*, a Mosca, una *donna è andata in tv dicendo di essere stata rapita*, che non sa chi sia la sua mamma e che è alla sua ricerca. La donna *ha la stessa età di Denise Pipitone *ed è stata trovata da bambina in un campo nel 2005.
> 
> La spettatrice che ha denunciato questa cosa, ha fatto notare la *somiglianza tra questa donna e Piera Maggio*, la mamma di Denise Pipitone, che dal lontano 2004 è alla disperata ricerca di sua figlia, scomparsa nel nulla a Mazara del Vallo, in Sicilia, alla sola età di 4 anni. Da lì in poi, non sono mancate segnalazioni su possibili ritrovamenti della bimba, poi rivelatesi farlocche.
> 
> ...



*L'avvocato di Piera Maggio si collegherà martedì alla trasmissione russa per ricostruire la vita della ragazza, facendole domande in diretta TV.

"Al momento non ci hanno lasciato la possibilità di un contatto diretto con la ragazza, potrà avvenire solo in diretta TV in concomitanza con i risultati del gruppo sanguigno. Le chiederò se ha ricordi dei rom che l'avrebbero rapita."
Se il gruppo sanguigno coinciderà, si procederà con il test DNA.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'avvocato di Piera Maggio si collegherà martedì alla trasmissione russa per ricostruire la vita della ragazza, facendole domande in diretta TV.
> 
> "Al momento non ci hanno lasciato la possibilità di un contatto diretto con la ragazza, potrà avvenire solo in diretta TV in concomitanza con i risultati del gruppo sanguigno. Le chiederò se ha ricordi dei rom che l'avrebbero rapita."
> Se il gruppo sanguigno coinciderà, si procederà con il test DNA.*



Perché tutte queste cose delicate su questa TV russa e non in privato? Mi chiedo come i familiari possano accettare una cosa del genere.
Mah...


----------



## fabri47 (4 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Perché tutte queste cose delicate su questa TV russa e non in privato? Mi chiedo come i familiari possano accettare una cosa del genere.
> Mah...


Ormai quella povera mamma è abituata a queste cose, ricordo ancora quando Chi l'ha visto filmò il suo viaggio in Marocco per trovare quella bambina che poi le ha risposto di non essere Denise. La disperazione è così tanta, che nemmeno si preoccupano delle telecamere, almeno così penso io.

Ed ovviamente, chi conduce certi programmi se la ride sotto i baffi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Aprile 2021)

*Il legale cambia idea e si ribella: ""Se entro domani non ci faranno avere i dati del Dna e del gruppo sanguigno della ragazza mostrata in tv io e Piera Maggio non parteciperemo a nessun programma. Basta con questo circo mediatico. Voglio prima avere sulla mia scrivania tutta la documentazione scientifica che ho chiesto, cioè gruppo sanguigno e Dna dopo di che basta. Noi avevamo avviato questa procedura in via privata perché pensavamo di sbrigarci presto. Invece loro non fanno nulla, basta. Non sottostiamo a nessun ricatto. Al momento non c'è nulla e siamo infastiditi da questi ritardi, dunque o domani ci fanno avere i dati o non partecipiamo". *


----------



## __king george__ (5 Aprile 2021)

ma questa ragazza adesso non vive piu con i rom? fa una vita normale?


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il legale cambia idea e si ribella: ""Se entro domani non ci faranno avere i dati del Dna e del gruppo sanguigno della ragazza mostrata in tv io e Piera Maggio non parteciperemo a nessun programma. Basta con questo circo mediatico. Voglio prima avere sulla mia scrivania tutta la documentazione scientifica che ho chiesto, cioè gruppo sanguigno e Dna dopo di che basta. Noi avevamo avviato questa procedura in via privata perché pensavamo di sbrigarci presto. Invece loro non fanno nulla, basta. Non sottostiamo a nessun ricatto. Al momento non c'è nulla e siamo infastiditi da questi ritardi, dunque o domani ci fanno avere i dati o non partecipiamo". *



Grande serietà e dignità da parte della famiglia che si rifiuta di partecipare al circo mediatico, massima stima e vicinanza.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Aprile 2021)

mah...sta ragazza nel frattempo si è fatta già 50mila followers su instagram..speriamo non sia tutta fuffa

certo guardando questa immagine..sembra davvero la madre da giovane


----------



## fabri47 (6 Aprile 2021)

Sta succedendo in diretta nella tv russa un trash incredibile, peccato che a farne le spese sia la povera mamma di Denise. Hanno sottoposto questa Olesia ad ipnosi, per ricordare il passato  .

In ogni caso, più vengono svelati dettagli, più aumentano le probabilità che non possa essere Denise. Per non parlare delle schifezze pubblicate su twitter, che commentano come fosse un reality. Ma per loro era Trump il problema, non queste schifezze umane.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Aprile 2021)

Qui la diretta.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Aprile 2021)

Ora spunta una nonna che ha perso la nipote e spera che lo sia Olesia...


----------



## fabri47 (6 Aprile 2021)

*Risultati del DNA dopo la pubblicità, sul Primo Canale russo (diretta postata poco sopra).*


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Risultati del DNA dopo la pubblicità, sul Primo Canale russo (diretta postata poco sopra).*



come le eliminazioni del GF.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Aprile 2021)

Stanno creando l'attesa per il risultato del test  .


----------



## fabri47 (6 Aprile 2021)

*Olesya Rostova non è la figlia della signora russa in studio.*


----------



## __king george__ (6 Aprile 2021)

grazie di aver messo la diretta

da quello che capisco (dai commenti su youtube piu che altro) hanno detto ora che NON è sua madre la tizia in studio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Aprile 2021)

Ipnosi, test in diretta... roba in stile D'Urso...


----------



## fabri47 (6 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> grazie di aver messo la diretta
> 
> da quello che capisco (dai commenti su youtube piu che altro) hanno detto ora che NON è sua madre la tizia in studio


Si si. Io leggo dai commenti su youtube infatti  . Ma quale signora russa, quella che ora sta piangendo giusto?


----------



## fabri47 (6 Aprile 2021)

Ora si stanno soffermando su Denise. All'inizio della trasmissione hanno fatto vedere immagini da La Vita in Diretta e Chi l'ha visto.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si si. Io leggo dai commenti su youtube infatti  . Ma quale signora russa, quella che ora sta piangendo giusto?



quella anziana credo...al massimo poteva essere la nonna


----------



## fabri47 (6 Aprile 2021)

Finita la trasmissione. Ora stanno registrando quello che andrà domani e che mostrerà i risultati del test, per vedere se Olesya è figlia a Piera Maggio. Ma non escludo che possa scappare uno spoiler da qualche parte.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Aprile 2021)

A parte tutto sto trash televisivo.
Ma la ragazza è UGUALE alla madre di Denise.
Secondo me è lei.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Aprile 2021)

*Per vedere Primo Canale su Sky, andate sul canale 577.*


----------



## __king george__ (6 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Finita la trasmissione. Ora stanno registrando quello che andrà domani e che mostrerà i risultati del test, per vedere se Olesya è figlia a Piera Maggio. Ma non escludo che possa scappare uno spoiler da qualche parte.



sono finite le mamme o ce ne sono altre appare Piera? perchè non vorrei che quella giusta la mettessero per ultima

la cosa piu squallida possibile ma non mi stupirei..


----------



## princeps (6 Aprile 2021)

Brutta sceneggiata, temo che purtroppo la bambina sia stata uccisa ai tempi dai "parenti"


----------



## sunburn (6 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mah...sta ragazza nel frattempo si è fatta già 50mila followers su instagram..speriamo non sia tutta fuffa
> 
> certo guardando questa immagine..sembra davvero la madre da giovane


Ho seguito la vicenda solo qui sul forum quindi potrei essermi perso dei pezzi, però mi sembra che la fotografia della presunta Denise da bimba non c’entri assolutamente nulla con la vera Denise. A parte il colore dei capelli che, vabbè, può essere cambiato, per il resto è totalmente diversa e non può essere cambiata così tanto nel giro di pochi anni.
Leggendo le evoluzioni della vicenda, poi, non escluderei che la tizia della trasmissione sia un’attrice.


----------



## princeps (6 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ho seguito la vicenda solo qui sul forum quindi potrei essermi perso dei pezzi, però mi sembra che la fotografia della presunta Denise da bimba non c’entri assolutamente nulla con la vera Denise. A parte il colore dei capelli che, vabbè, può essere cambiato, per il resto è totalmente diversa e non può essere cambiata così tanto nel giro di pochi anni.
> Leggendo le evoluzioni della vicenda, poi, non escluderei che la tizia della trasmissione sia un’attrice.



esatto, son d'accordo sulla prima parte riguardante la foto, sull'attrice non saprei


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Aprile 2021)

*Il legale: "Ho ricevuto la comunicazione, via mail, dall'avvocato di Olesya, a questo punto parteciperò al programma russo. Ma non posso dire nulla nel merito.
Ho l'embargo sul contenuto, posso solo dire che trasmetteremo tutto in Procura a Marsala e i magistrati sanno cosa fare. Altro non posso dire".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il legale: "Ho ricevuto la comunicazione, via mail, dall'avvocato di Olesya, a questo punto parteciperò al programma russo. Ma non posso dire nulla nel merito.
> Ho l'embargo sul contenuto, posso solo dire che trasmetteremo tutto in Procura a Marsala e i magistrati sanno cosa fare. Altro non posso dire".*



Beh, da queste parole io interpreto che sanno già che è Denise... se no anche gli italiani si divertono a giocare al teatrino.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il legale: "Ho ricevuto la comunicazione, via mail, dall'avvocato di Olesya, a questo punto parteciperò al programma russo. Ma non posso dire nulla nel merito.
> Ho l'embargo sul contenuto, posso solo dire che trasmetteremo tutto in Procura a Marsala e i magistrati sanno cosa fare. Altro non posso dire".*



spero sia lei davvero..la madre se lo merita (e anche la figlia ovviamente)

una vera favola che si avvera...a volte accadono speriamo

la tenacia della mamma è veramente ammirevole..molte altre vuoi per il dolore vuoi per provare a cambiare pagina avrebbero cercato di metterci una pietra sopra e via..perchè comunque restando cosi attiva come lei il ricordo rimane sempre vivo come fosse il primo giorno..

speriamo


----------



## fabri47 (6 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il legale: "Ho ricevuto la comunicazione, via mail, dall'avvocato di Olesya, a questo punto parteciperò al programma russo. Ma non posso dire nulla nel merito.
> Ho l'embargo sul contenuto, posso solo dire che trasmetteremo tutto in Procura a Marsala e i magistrati sanno cosa fare. Altro non posso dire".*


È una cosa che ha detto molte ore fa. Probabilmente, adesso hanno già finito la registrazione. Parole che possono dire tutto o niente. Speriamo bene per Piera Maggio.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Aprile 2021)

nel giro di poche ore è passata da 50mila follower a 65mila circa..se continua cosi tra un pò andrà in trasmissione a dire "ormai sono un'influencer non cerco piu una madre ma uno sponsor..arrivederci"


----------



## fabri47 (6 Aprile 2021)

Ovviamente, neanche a dirlo, l'unica che potrà stappare lo champagne, ancora una volta, sarà la Sciarelli. Accidentalmente, Chi l'ha visto andrà in onda proprio domani sera, poche ore dopo che verrà svelato il gruppo sanguigno. Farà un altro botto di ascolti e se poi accade il miracolo che tutta Italia spera, farà un ascolto da festival di Sanremo.


----------



## Snake (6 Aprile 2021)

pare una di quelle attrici di forum


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2021)

Pazzesco se alla fine la tipa "russa" si rivelerà davvero Denise. 

Ma dalle foto, non mi pare proprio lei.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> pare una di quelle attrici di forum



Denise o no, e tutti ce lo auguriamo, la tipa è strana, decisamente fuori di testa.
Ha partecipato anche a programmi "discutibili" in passato...


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Denise o no, e tutti ce lo auguriamo, la tipa è strana, decisamente fuori di testa.
> Ha partecipato anche a programmi "discutibili" in passato...


----------



## fabri47 (6 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Denise o no, e tutti ce lo auguriamo, la tipa è strana, decisamente fuori di testa.
> Ha partecipato anche a programmi "discutibili" in passato...


Da un commento di un italiano su instagram, questa ha partecipato a reality condotti dallo stesso presentatore che conduce il programma che si sta occupando di questa vicenda.


----------



## wildfrank (6 Aprile 2021)

Mi spiace dirlo, perché tutti auspicano una conclusione positiva della vicenda: la ragazza di oggi non mi sembra conservi i tratti della bambina Denise, "somiglianze" come quelle rilevate, possono essere riscontrabili in chissà quante persone.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Aprile 2021)

Non fatevi illusioni, la ragazza Russa non è Denise Pipitone.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Aprile 2021)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Mi spiace dirlo, perché tutti auspicano una conclusione positiva della vicenda: la ragazza di oggi non mi sembra conservi i tratti della bambina Denise, "somiglianze" come quelle rilevate, possono essere riscontrabili in chissà quante persone.


La cosa più triste sarà che questa, dopo che sveleranno che non è Denise, la inviteranno in Italia in quei programmi spazzatura e la faranno partecipare nei reality tipo il GF e robe simili. Al 99,9% andrà così.


----------



## wildfrank (6 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La cosa più triste sarà che questa, dopo che sveleranno che non è Denise, la inviteranno in Italia in quei programmi spazzatura e la faranno partecipare nei reality tipo il GF e robe simili. Al 99,9% andrà così.



L'hai detto.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Denise o no, e tutti ce lo auguriamo, la tipa è strana, decisamente fuori di testa.
> Ha partecipato anche a programmi "discutibili" in passato...



Che programmi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Aprile 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che programmi?



Reality mega trash con doppi sensi e cose spinte...


----------



## fabri47 (6 Aprile 2021)

Io non riesco a trovare video su questi programmi dove ha partecipato. Non dico che non vi credo, però mi interessa vedere per curiosità ecco  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## Snake (6 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2021)

*Ragazzi per favore niente foto del genere*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Aprile 2021)

*Roma Bler, il presentatore che ha pubblicato la foto hot di Olesya Rostova al suo fianco, dichiara nello stesso post: "Ha partecipato al mio show. Non è chi dice di essere, sta facendo tutto per visibilità. Ho tutte le prove video. Non fatevi ingannare".*


----------



## sunburn (7 Aprile 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> esatto, son d'accordo sulla prima parte riguardante la foto, sull'attrice non saprei



Neanche io so, ma è una sensazione. Una persona che cercasse davvero i genitori non penso che accetterebbe la spettacolarizzazione. Per dirne una, io avrei immediatamente detto il gruppo sanguigno ai genitori di Denise, che teoricamente sarebbero potuti essere i miei genitori.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Aprile 2021)

*Corriere: Tutto fa pensare che i gruppi sanguigni coincidano e che si debba passare all’esame del Dna. Ma l’avvocato si trincera dietro il "no comment".*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Aprile 2021)

*Roma Bler sul suo profilo instagram ha postato video di Olesya nella sua trasmissione, tra cui la sceneggiata hot con la banana, un bacio lesbo ed una sculacciata ad un'altra ragazza.*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Roma Bler sul suo profilo instagram ha postato video di Olesya nella sua trasmissione, tra cui la sceneggiata hot con la banana, un bacio lesbo ed una sculacciata ad un'altra ragazza.*


Intanto questo ha reso l'account privato. Il video l'ho visto su twitter. È tipo il Petyr Baelish russo, se le tiene tutte lui che le guarda nel suo bordello e si eccita ahahahahah.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Aprile 2021)

*Si spengono sempre più le speranze che Olesya possa essere Denise. La ragazza russa ha scoperto di chiamarsi Angela e nelle ultime ore ha conosciuto la sua sorella biologica, che ha incontrato nella registrazione di ieri di "Lasciami Parlare" che andrà in onda oggi pomeriggio sul Primo Canale russo.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Si spengono sempre più le speranze che Olesya possa essere Denise. La ragazza russa ha scoperto di chiamarsi Angela e nelle ultime ore ha conosciuto la sua sorella biologica, che ha incontrato nella registrazione di ieri di "Lasciami Parlare" che andrà in onda oggi pomeriggio sul Primo Canale russo.*



Sarà un'altra attrice del bordello di Littlefinger...


----------



## fabri47 (7 Aprile 2021)

*L'avvocato di Piera Maggio, Giacomo Frazzitta, a Fanpage afferma che Olesya Rostova non è Denise Pipitone.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *L'avvocato di Piera Maggio, Giacomo Frazzitta, a Fanpage afferma che Olesya Rostova non è Denise Pipitone.*



*Il legale:
"Ho sempre pensato che, al 99 per cento, questa ragazza trasformata dalla Tv russa in una sgradevole attrazione popolare non fosse Denise.
A un tratto il presentatore presenta un’altra ragazza e dice che è la sorella di Olesya annunciando che forse andranno insieme in Sicilia. Ma che ci dovrebbero venire a fare se fossero due sorelle e quindi insieme totalmente estranee alla vicenda di Denise? Loro parlavano e sul megascreen compariva il mio faccione che rideva per le stupidaggini echeggiate in studio. Ovviamente non mi vedranno più in trasmissione. Ma, avendo promesso il no comment sul confronto dei gruppi sanguigni a trasmissione in corso, tengo fede.
L'interprete mi ha fatto i complimenti. A registrazione conclusa, il mio ego è lievitato. Mi ha detto che uno con gli attributi come me non lo aveva mai visto: 'Ho fatto da interprete perfino a Gorbaciov, ma non dimenticherò le sue durissime parole contro la Tv russa e contro il ‘baraccone’ messo in piedi' . Appunto: un trash bestiale dal quale noi italiani non possiamo non prendere le distanze, fortunati come siamo a vivere in un paese dove il giornalismo è ben altra cosa."

La mamma però ci spera ancora: "Non ci crediamo, ma non possiamo escludere nulla. Infatti, chiediamo il controllo del DNA. Ma lo chiediamo per vie legali alla Procura di Marsala perché si proceda alla rogatoria internazionale."*


----------

